# thoughts on this fd telephoto lens?



## sarallyn (Aug 25, 2008)

I think i'm going to get it ... I found it somewhere for $130, but I can't find the page. I could probably find it on ebay.







*             Opteka 420-800mm High Definition II Super Telephoto Zoom Lens

*     Super-Telephoto Zoom Lens                 High Quality Multicoated  High Definition Glass Optics                Lens Construction: 4E / 2G                Aperture Range: 420mm : f/ 8.3-11 800mm : f/ 16-21                Focus System: Manual                Minimum Focusing Distance: 3.8m                Length: 206mm                Diameter: 65mm                Weight: 440g


----------



## Battou (Aug 25, 2008)

I've seen them across E-bay and Amazon with some regularity, I do not know about the Opteka quality, but there are elements of the various auctions that have a funny smell to them. Personally I'd steer clear of them, 3d party name brand as well as manufacturer glass on the FD mount can be aquired at similar or better prices. I paid a hundred dollars for my Vivitar 400mm 5.6 on FD mount, and she is a fine prime.

If you really want to invest in lenses, You should look more at the primes than the zooms as well.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 25, 2008)

With a lens like this, you need to think about how you would use it.  With a focal length of 800mm, you would need a shutter speed of 1/800 to avoid blur from camera shake, if you want to shoot hand held.  But with a max aperture of F11 at 800mm...you would darn near need to pointed at the sun to get a shutter speed that fast.  Shooting at the shorter end of the zoom would be easier but still very hard.

So you would pretty much need to use this lens on a tripod...and even then, the mirror slap would probably cause quite a bit of blur (does the AE-1 have mirror lock up?)

On top of that, the image quality will most likely be fairly poor.  

It might be fun to play around with, but I wouldn't expect great results.


----------



## Battou (Aug 25, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> With a lens like this, you need to think about how you would use it.  With a focal length of 800mm, you would need a shutter speed of 1/800 to avoid blur from camera shake, if you want to shoot hand held.  But with a max aperture of F11 at 800mm...you would darn near need to pointed at the sun to get a shutter speed that fast.  Shooting at the shorter end of the zoom would be easier but still very hard.
> 
> So you would pretty much need to use this lens on a tripod...and even then, the mirror slap would probably cause quite a bit of blur (does the AE-1 have mirror lock up?)
> 
> ...



No the AE-1 does not have a mirror lock, it does have a max shutter speed of 1/1000, however as you mentioned you will need to shoot the sun to use that kind of speed.

Furthermore I do not see a tripod ring on this lens, a lens of that size will create an imbalence on most low to mid level tripods, you would need something with an extencively wide stance in order to not fall over. Even then it will stress the tripod head.


----------



## Battou (Aug 25, 2008)

these lenses lack the range that one has but they are with out a doubt going to be superior glass.

100-300 - I've had one of these on my TLb and they are just remarkable, I regret not buying it despite my dislike of zooms.

100-200 

70-210 - a much more versital zoom with a buy it now.

 300mm prime

all of these lenses are not only faster but Canon lenses. I would advise sacrificing range for quality in this. All but the 300mm tele have more than one available should you missout.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Battou said:


> 100-300 - I've had one of these on my TLb and they are just remarkable, I regret not buying it despite my dislike of zooms.



I like this one a lot --this is really hard. I really do want a lot of range... but obviously range is nothing without quality. 

I was looking at this, but obviously I would need a tripod for it.
500-1000


----------



## Battou (Aug 25, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> I like this one a lot --this is really hard. I really do want a lot of range... but obviously range is nothing without quality.
> 
> I was looking at this, but obviously I would need a tripod for it.
> 500-1000



I've heard mixed reviews on the phoenix, it's one of those lenses you would out grow very quickly. It too lacks some quality but I have heard of some people getting deisent Phoenix glass. This is something I might get for a true form noob. Any one who has had a camera for more than a year will likely be dissapointed.

Also bare in mind and look at the information, that is poorly listed. It's actually a 500mm prime with a 2X TC included, listed to look like a super zoom. I prefer to E-Bay from people who atleast give the impression they know what they are selling.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Battou said:


> Also bare in mind and look at the information, that is poorly listed. It's actually a 500mm prime with a 2X TC included, listed to look like a super zoom. I prefer to E-Bay from people who atleast give the impression they know what they are selling.



Yeah, just noticed that... :thumbdown:

I've had an SLR for almost a year now... I'll definitely stay away from it. I'll keep on looking -- I have a few weeks before I'm going to buy anything... but now I'm steering towards the ones you recommended.


----------



## Battou (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you have any large scale antique shops near by?

They are a spactacular place to buy lenses. Most of them you have the ability to inspect the equipment on the spot and do not have to do the shipping an handeling thing. Often times I find that I can buy from people who don't know what they have and get it at a damn good price, One thing I can not do with E-Bay and the like.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Good point.
I'll go look at some places (though the antique places around here are filled with $1,000 furniture, not lenses, usually). There's an awesome place near me called "Vintage Books and Cameras", I think. I'll definitely stop in there.
Again, thanks for the advice.


----------

